# Oprah's Life Class Coming to Megafest 2013



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo-fthw18H0

http://www.tdjakes.org/oprahslifeclass/


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sick of this junk calling itself "church" doing all all this in the name of Jesus. How dare he as a "Bishop" sit there with a witch who believes there is more than one way to God deceiving people. This is an abomination. I pray for the people... I'm starting to believe Jakes is reprobate.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 13, 2013)

We all have choices to make and he's made his.

I pray that the Holy Spirit will change his heart before the day.  If he goes on with it, then the owness is on him.

The bible is clear: 
_"For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect."_  Matt. 24:24

I will continue to pray for him and especially the people who are members in TPH.  I am also praying for Oprah, that she will repent and give her life to God...that Jesus will become her Lord and Savior and save her from eternal separation from God.


----------



## menina (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe uncynical of me but, this could be Oprah slowly getting closer to Christ? As long as the conversation sticks to biblical principles, I don't see the problem.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 13, 2013)

menina said:


> Maybe uncynical of me but, this could be Oprah slowly getting closer to Christ? As long as the conversation sticks to biblical principles, I don't see the problem.



Oprah is into the new age. She does not believe in the Jesus Christ of the Bible. She believes in a christ who is a consciousness that we can all attain and not a person. She denies the crucifixion as well. Without a crucifixion, there is no Christianity. Oprah also pushes the secret, law of attraction and encourages people to read books by Ekhart Tole (sp?) and Dr. Chopra... That's why I called her a witch. The new age is witchcraft. How can Jakes sit there with her and not rebuke her and preach the Gospel to her? He's in covenant with it and in error himself, that's why. He even has his members doing yoga. A man who can turn from revealed truth, deceiving that many people is dangerous. I believe God will give a person over to a reprobate mind after something like this. This is apostasy. Its not cute or pretty, its ugly. But truth needs to be spoken.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 13, 2013)

There is much more to come, I am not desensitized or overly sensitive about the things that are going on in 'christiandom', I encourage you and myself to watch and pray.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 13, 2013)

I think people don't believe that people can become reprobate. Hebrews makes it plain.

Hebrews 6:4-6 KJV
For it is impossible for those who were once enlightened, and have tasted of the heavenly gift, and were made partakers of the Holy Ghost, [5] And have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come, [6] If they shall fall away, to renew them again unto repentance; seeing they crucify to themselves the Son of God afresh, and put him to an open shame.

TD Jakes knows what he is doing. He had to resist the truth that he KNEW without a shadow of doubt to get to where he is. Strong delusion sets in when that happens and God wants nothing to do with that person. Same thing with Oprah, who grew up in church. They have been deceived by riches and the Bible says its easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than it is for a rich person to repent, especially when they trust them. I want TD Jakes and Oprah to repent, but they are getting worse and worse. They're deceiving people by the thousands. The people following them need prayer for divine intervention because they are bewitched.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 13, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> There is much more to come, I am not desensitized or overly sensitive about the things that are going on in 'christiandom', I encourage you and myself to watch and pray.



Amen. In the meantime, we have to just speak plain truth about what's going on. I do care. It grieves me badly so I'm vocal. Prayer is the only thing that will open blinded eyes but only after we have been willing to open our mouths and say something.


----------



## menina (Aug 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> How can Jakes sit there with her and not rebuke her and preach the Gospel to her? He's in covenant with it and in error himself, that's why. He even has his members doing yoga. A man who can turn from revealed truth, deceiving that many people is dangerous. I believe God will give a person over to a reprobate mind after something like this. This is apostasy. Its not cute or pretty, its ugly. But truth needs to be spoken.


 
I guess I don't see him talking with her as blasphemous. She's attended his and Joel Osteen's church services to hear the gospel and we don't know if there's been a private intervention. We will see...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 13, 2013)

menina said:


> I guess I don't see him talking with her as blasphemous. She's attended his and Joel Osteen's church services to hear the gospel and we don't know if there's been a private intervention. We will see...



Joel Osteen doesn't preach the Gospel so nope, she didn't hear it at his church. 

And TD Jakes is allowing her to teach professing Christians. How can she teach about life and she doesn't know the source of true life, Jesus Christ? This is a big issue. It breaks my heart. There are people out there really seeking Jesus only to be deceived by things like this.


----------



## menina (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I will keep all in prayer as Nice&Wavy stated.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo-fthw18H0
> 
> http://www.tdjakes.org/oprahslifeclass/



Please, don't anyone faint when I say this....  

*Sigh*

_"I just don't have any words... " _


----------



## mrselle (Aug 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Please, don't anyone faint when I say this....
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> _"I just don't have any words... " _



I know you weren't trying to be funny, but I sure did chuckle when I read this.  ;-)


All kidding aside, I saw on tv that her lifeclass was going to be part of Megafest and all I could do was shake my head.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I am a member of TPH and have been for I guess 15 yrs or as long as it has been here in Dallas.  Bishop Jakes has probably set up some sort of boundries as to what she can speak on.  However Bishop is very discerning of spirits and is just working with that seed in Oprah.  Much like he did with Steve Harvey and various others.  Who knows what is going on behind the scenes, but What I do know for sure is that He who started a good work in  her is faithful to finish it. 

I am not sure if I will be attending the MegaFest.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

mrselle said:


> I know you weren't trying to be funny, but I sure did chuckle when I read this.  ;-)
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, I saw on tv that her lifeclass was going to be part of Megafest and all I could do was shake my head.



mrselle... that's all I can do is just...........


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

gn1g said:


> Well I am a member of TPH and have been for I guess 15 yrs or as long as it has been here in Dallas.  Bishop Jakes has probably set up some sort of boundries as to what she can speak on.  However Bishop is very discerning of spirits and is just working with that seed in Oprah.  Much like he did with Steve Harvey and various others.  Who knows what is going on behind the scenes, but What I do know for sure is that He who started a good work in  her is faithful to finish it.
> 
> I am not sure if I will be attending the MegaFest.



Thanks gn1g.  This can't be easy for you.   I respect what you have shared and thank you again for you are bearing the brunt of your Pastor's decisons just for being a member of his Ministry. 

I have respect for Bishop Jakes.   In this case, he should not allow anyone to lead his sheep unless they are 'Full Gospel'.   

Too many people idolize Oprah and it's not good that Bishop allows her to be teaching when it should be someone is appointed by the Holy Spirit and is filed with the evidence of God's presence.    

It should be the other way around.   Oprah, sit and learn and when you are ready, than you can lead and teach.   

Right now it looks as if Bishop is givine Oprah validation and it is telling the congregation that they do not have to be 'FulL Gospel' to be in Ministry.   This is very deceiving.    Oprah is not full gospel.   In other words, she does not believe in the Bible; she believes in Oprah.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

Steve Harvey is not full gospel either...    He still advocates sex before marriage... 'The wait til 90-days' rule'.


----------



## BrandNew (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's the thing... Oprah's Life Class show will be _hosted_ at Megafest and will be focused on *fatherhood*. Are people aware that she wasn't invited to stand at a pulpit and preach the gospel to attendees? I think we should stop looking for a "scandal" where there isn't one.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 16, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> Here's the thing... Oprah's Life Class show will be _hosted_ at Megafest and will be focused on *fatherhood*. Are people aware that she wasn't invited to stand at a pulpit and preach the gospel to attendees? I think we should stop looking for a "scandal" where there isn't one.


BrandNew, 

We know exactly who Oprah is and we especially know what a scandal is.  No one is looking for a scandal...why would you say such a thing?  How can someone come to a Christian event and talk about 'fatherhood' and not know THE FATHER OF ALL?  The only way to really KNOW HIM is to let Him be LORD OVER YOUR LIFE, which He is NOT in hers...how do I know?  Because the Bible says: 'You know a person by their fruit.' 

So, Christians can't speak the truth without it being a scandal?  What are Christians suppose to do when the Bible tells us to speak the TRUTH in love?  What are Christians suppose to do when the Bible tells us that we are to be the light of the world and the salt of the earth?  What are Christians suppose to do when the Bible tells us lie not to one another, seeing that we have put off the old man with his deeds, and to put on the new man, which is renewed in knowledge after the image of Him that created him?  Are we to be quiet and just accept every thing people do and say?  We are just to shut up, right?

Uhhhhhh.....nah.

 Many times you come into the CF, the 'sighs' and the 'neverminds' and the 'negative phrases' come with you and you and I don't hear you speak two words that edifies and lifts up anyone here.  Why is that?  Where are your solutions to the problems in the CF, since you seem to feel as though we have problems and looking for scandals?  

BrandNew, this is a forum...a board where people are coming to share how they feel about different situations in the life of the Christian.  I know everyone isn't going to agree...we disagree often here.  But the one thing that I know, is that at least we try to find solutions to any problems we may feel is here.

I do hope that you will come here and be civil and not try to stir up anger or strife...its not becoming.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks @gn1g.  This can't be easy for you.   I respect what you have shared and thank you again for you are bearing the brunt of your Pastor's decisons just for being a member of his Ministry.
> 
> I have respect for Bishop Jakes.   In this case, *he should not allow anyone to lead his sheep* unless they are 'Full Gospel'.
> 
> ...


ITA with this.  Oprah is new age, just as MrsHaseeb stated and she should not be speaking of* 'fatherhood'* to Christians at a Christian event.  Period.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 16, 2013)

gn1g said:


> Well I am a member of TPH and have been for I guess 15 yrs or as long as it has been here in Dallas.  Bishop Jakes has probably set up some sort of boundries as to what she can speak on.  However Bishop is very discerning of spirits and is just working with that seed in Oprah.  Much like he did with Steve Harvey and various others.  Who knows what is going on behind the scenes, but What I do know for sure is that He who started a good work in  her is faithful to finish it.
> 
> I am not sure if I will be attending the MegaFest.


I appreciate you sharing about your Bishop and that he probably set up some boundries for Oprah.  I'm just not sure of the 'seed' you are speaking of.  Oprah is not a Christian and doesn't believe in the Full Gospel of Jesus Christ.  She is New Age and her practices can deceive many believers.  This is a fact.  I know what the Bishop desires to do, but this isn't the way to do it.

Let me ask you a question.  Why aren't you sure if you will be attending the MegaFest?  Have you attended in the past?  What's the difference this year?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think we catch feelings because of all the 'good' that someone has done or how 'successful' that person is.

Oprah is the 'world' as a Christian I would not seek her out for counsel no matter how 'successful' or learned she is.


----------



## BrandNew (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *Many times you come into the CF, the 'sighs' and the 'neverminds' and the 'negative phrases' come with you and you and I don't hear you speak two words that edifies and lifts up anyone here.*  Why is that?  Where are your solutions to the problems in the CF, since you seem to feel as though we have problems and looking for scandals?



WOW! Really? I am truly disappointed but I'm not going to comment further or respond to the bold.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 16, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> WOW! Really? I am truly disappointed but I'm not going to comment further or respond to the bold.


Yes, really...unfortunately.  Even now, you just picked out that part and didn't address any of the questions that I posed to you...which is also unfortunate.

If you won't comment further or respond, that's ok.  Just know that I still will be waiting for you to bring a solution to the CF...anytime will do!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I appreciate you sharing about your Bishop and that he probably set up some boundries for Oprah.  I'm just not sure of the 'seed' you are speaking of.
> 
> *Oprah is not a Christian and doesn't believe in the Full Gospel of Jesus Christ.  She is New Age and her practices can deceive many believers.  This is a fact.  I know what the Bishop desires to do, but this isn't the way to do it.*
> 
> Let me ask you a question.  Why aren't you sure if you will be attending the MegaFest?  Have you attended in the past?  What's the difference this year?



And this is the problem.   If Bishop (with all of the respect and trust that he has earned from so many 'souls'), allows Oprah into his Ministry in any capacity of 'teaching', he is validating her new age platform to his congregation and to all who follow his ministry world-wide.    

Even if he doesn't say a word, vocally, about Oprah, her being there is an open validation of her beliefs which are contrary to God's Word.  

*Sigh*  

Oprah doesn't need to film her show on Fathers in Dallas.  She has an entire network and studio of her 'OWN'.   

satan is so subtle and sneaky.   There he is 'sneaking' his mess further into the hearts and minds of vulnerable believers.   

She may not be speaking from the pulpit, but she is being validated with the promotions of her being there.    What's the point of being there and not be acknowledged by Bishop and his wife and Ministry leaders.    

I pray that he doesn't get in to deep where he cannot get out.   I pray that Oprah gives into the Holy Spirit and repents before the world and gives full honour to Jesus as the Lord of All and no other god shall she make worthy of her heart and soul.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *
> 
> I think we catch feelings because of all the 'good' that someone has done or how 'successful' that person is.*
> 
> ...





_"It's not of works of which any man can boast..."_


----------



## dr.j (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree with others' sentiment about Oprah and her being at Megafest caused me to pause. But I think the Lifeclass show involves an expert on the topic. For example, she has had Suze Orman as the expert on the topic of finances. So TD Jakes will be the expert talking about fatherhood. The show is being taped at Megafest and I assume it will be aired on Oprah's network. I don't think Oprah will be teaching or preaching - she will be asking TD Jakes questions and he will be doing the teaching/preaching. Maybe TD Jakes feels he will reach a larger audience to share the Gospel through this venue? Now, if this is the case and he does not speak about Jesus, then he needs to get the side eye.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

dr.j said:


> I agree with others' sentiment about Oprah and her being at Megafest caused me to pause. But I think the Lifeclass show involves an expert on the topic.
> 
> For example, she has had Suze Orman as the expert on the topic of finances. So TD Jakes will be the expert talking about fatherhood. The show is being taped at Megafest and I assume it will be aired on Oprah's network.
> 
> I don't think Oprah will be teaching or preaching - she will be asking TD Jakes questions and he will be doing the teaching/preaching. Maybe TD Jakes feels he will reach a larger audience to share the Gospel through this venue? Now, if this is the case and he does not speak about Jesus, then he needs to get the side eye.



I 'hear' what you are saying.     So my answer is not controversial.   I truly 'hear' you. 

Here's the thing:   Why Oprah?    

Suze Orman is gay...living with her gay partner.    Why not Dave Ramsey who is not only an excellent, if not better in teaching financial success, but he is also saved and lead of the Holy Spirit.    

I truly support being with those to bring them into the Light and Love of Jesus Christ.   Indeed I support this.      If being around TD Jakes can bring Suze to Jesus, I am so for this.   I like her and I respect her.  It's just that having them 'lead' / teach gives their lifestyles 'validation'.  

Again, no controversy with this post.  I promise there is none, at all coming from my heart.


----------



## dr.j (Aug 17, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I 'hear' what you are saying.     So my answer is not controversial.   I truly 'hear' you.
> 
> Here's the thing:   Why Oprah?
> 
> ...



No controversy noted! And no controversy with this post either  I understand what you're saying. I don't know TD Jakes' heart or thoughts but my hope is that the purpose of this collaboration is to bring others to Jesus. Also, I believe that God can work it out so that He will get the glory no matter what.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2013)

dr.j said:


> No controversy noted! And no controversy with this post either  I understand what you're saying.
> 
> *I don't know TD Jakes' heart or thoughts but my hope is that the purpose of this collaboration is to bring others to Jesus. *
> 
> Also, I believe that God can work it out so that He will get the glory no matter what.



Thank you, dr.j......  

This is my hope and prayer as well.     It would be an awesome testimony to see Suze Orman surrender her heart completely to Jesus and be among those who have renounced the gay lifestyle and chose to live for God with all of their hearts.   This is my sincere and heartfelt prayer.  

So true for God to get the glory no matter what man's intentions or errors.  God changed the heart of 'Saul' (of Tarsus) and he became 'Paul', and he re-wrote the course of his life.   I pray this for Suze Orman, for Oprah, Gayle, and all and any others involved in and around all Ministries.   

The presence of the Holy Spirit shall rise up and prevail among them all and each shall be followed by the presence of God no matter where they are, before, during and after this event.    The presence and the love of God is making full entry into their hearts and the love of God and full repentance cannot be denied, resisted nor ignored.    

And this is all scripture (Luke 21).

_
...For I will give you a mouth and wisdom, which all your adversaries shall not be able to gainsay nor resist."_

They will not be able to gainsay (speak against) nor resist the power of God's Word and His presence.   Their hearts shall surrender.... 'All'. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Sosa (Aug 18, 2013)

Nvm....... (10 characters)


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2013)

Sosa said:


> Nvm....... (10 characters)



I saw your OP and I respect it.    In answer to your question: 

I pray that it's not true.... 

_".... for what does it profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his soul." _

More and more I'm realizing the volume of this scripture.  We have to keep the men and women of God and the congregations in prayer; too many compromises are taking place.


----------



## Sosa (Aug 18, 2013)

Shimmie. 
Lol...I didn't think anyone saw it. 
It is true that T.D. Jakes has renounced his belief in the oneness of God. I looked it up to find his words and he has expressed that he now believes in the Trinity. 

I went to a Pentecostal church this morning (though I am not Pentecostal), so in context and taking into account the doctrine of this denomination,  it is no wonder the Pentecostal pastor would thinkT.D.Jakes is now a heretic.

While I am a little concerned about this newfound allliance with Oprah, and though I'm not a "fan"of his, I deleted my post because I didn't want to unduly slander T.D. Jakes' name .


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2013)

Sosa said:


> Shimmie.
> Lol...I didn't think anyone saw it.
> It is true that T.D. Jakes has renounced his belief in the oneness of God. I looked it up to find his words and he has expressed that he now believes in the Trinity.
> 
> ...



  I agree with you Sosa


----------

